# don't mean to cause a debate..BUT..looking for the "ultimate" century or ride.



## nyvram

*don't mean to cause a debate..BUT..looking for the "ultimate" century or ride.*

I was inspired by another thread I responded to where I mentioned wanting to do the 'death ride' in CA next July while I'm still in shape and can handle the climbing.

Given the "everyone logs in at 8am on Dec 17 to try to get a spot" nature of the death ride, is there a bigger/badder or more popular ride out there that I absolutely "must do"?

I'm not super interested in a 200 mile ride or the RAAM (don't have the time) but really more like a century or a bit longer that is really unique or a challenge. Currently I've done a few fun ones; here's ones in this area I've either done or plan to do but I don't want to limit myself to the southeast.

-- DONE IN 2011 --
*6 Gap* - Dahlonega GA (what a blast)
*3 State 3 Mountain* - Chattanooga TN (and AL & GA)
*Sunrise Century* - Clarksville (flat under-4 hour century ride)


-- PLAN TO DO IN THIS AREA IN 2012 --
*10 Gap* - Dahlonega GA (not really a supported century..only a handful of people show up)
*Assault on Mt Mitchell* - wow, that looks fun
*Cherohala Challenge* - TN (registered for this last year but was unable to go)

-- OTHER GREAT RIDES ELSEWHERE --
*Death Ride* - CA
????
????

Please load me up!! I like climbs or rides with unique components (like the under 4 thing at clarksville) and any distance up to about 150 miles or so.


----------



## lonster

If you like climbing add Climb to Kaiser on your list. 155 miles and 13,500 feet along with the potential of finishing in Valley heat of 100 degrees. Always a challenge. Welcome to the Climb to Kaiser


----------



## JCavilia

You might consider Haleakala, the volcano on Maui. Not as long as the ones you're talking about (about 75 miles up and down), and "only" 10,000 feet of climbing, but the climbing is all in one piece -- sea level to 10,000 feet in a continuous 38-mile climb, with only a couple of near-flat spots (and basically no break in the last 7,000 feet of climbing). It's pretty spectacular. When you get to the top and can see the horizon 100 miles away in every direction, you feel like you've ridden to the top of the world.


----------



## mohair_chair

lonster said:


> If you like climbing add Climb to Kaiser on your list. 155 miles and 13,500 feet along with the potential of finishing in Valley heat of 100 degrees. Always a challenge. Welcome to the Climb to Kaiser


Yeah, I'll second this. Kaiser is a terribly difficult ride. A real challenge. The Death Ride is easy in comparison. And the Death Ride ain't easy.


----------



## ericm979

That Which Does Not Kill Us

137 miles, 17500' of climbing.


----------



## nomit

> I like climbs or rides with unique components


make your own! :thumbsup: ie: 120 road miles with 5k vertical including a 6+ hour, 14 mile, 14er hike (+4500 feet) smack in the middle.

http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/making-greeley-epic-no-fat-tire-content-742013.html


----------



## nyvram

awesome suggestions!!! love the hawaii one..i have GOT to do that if i ever go to hawaii.


----------



## sometimerider

nyvram said:


> awesome suggestions!!! love the hawaii one..i have GOT to do that if i ever go to hawaii.


Haleakala surely would be a tough one, but consider Mauna Kea (on the big island): 13.8k ft in 41 miles (up).
View attachment 243398

(Not me, but a buddy in my club.)


----------



## robwh9

*For 2 days of fun...*

The Mt Everest Challenge is a beautiful, but brutal, ride.

Everest Challenge Stage Race


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I'm looking forward to visiting Europe and riding at least one of the serious mountain stages such as the Alp du Huez stage from this year's Tour de France. If I was looking for a serious challenge, something like that would do the trick from my viewpoint.


----------



## Ray Brandes

I rode the TOSRV double in '79. It was a great ride!
Ohio may be out of your way.


----------



## pike_fly

If you like travelling and suffering then....

Triple bypass (120 miles, 10,000 feet of elevation)
Deer Creek Challenge (100 miles, 12,750 feet of elevation)


----------



## dfltroll

nyvram, have you considered getting into randonneuring? Do an SR series (200k, 300k, 400k, and 600k brevets) and perhaps a 1200k. Consider doing the Cascade 1200k. There's a lot of variety in brevets from flat to quite hilly. If you're not into doing a whole series or anything you still might consider doing the SIR 3 Volcanoes 300k. I've ridden the route on various tours but have yet to do this brevet.

Link for route and results from 2010 edition. It was skipped in 2011 but should return in 2012.
Three Volcanoes 300K - 8/7/10

Link for Cascade 1200k
2012 Cascade1200, June 23 – 26


----------



## coachstevo

another + for climb to kaiser

super fun but not as hard out here is Auburn Century (the 140 version)...didn't see a car for three hours!

mauna kea is HUGE...but nasty nasty above the visitor's center


----------



## Chico2000

I'm considering the D2R2 in 2012. Anyone here do it? This is in Western, Mass.
Here's Red Kite Prayer's post about it.
2011 D2R2 : Red Kite Prayer

And the official D2R2 site.
D2R2

Some D2R2 pics from Rapha site:
Part 2 - Riding | Rapha


----------



## Gnarly 928

robwh9 said:


> The Mt Everest Challenge is a beautiful, but brutal, ride.
> 
> Everest Challenge Stage Race


 I second Everest Challenge. The climbs are all tough. Elevation and weather figure into this one. Spectaular scenery, too...if you have any juice left over to look around. 

Here is a pic taken not during the race but in March as I passed through the Owens Valley and rode just one of the three Sunday climbs.... The perceived scale of the Eastern Sierra climbs? Very deceiving...things look so close, so small....but you just keep riding and your goal seems to stay away out there...The photo was shot from about 1/4 of the way up the final climb, looking across the Owens Valley to the 1st climb of 3 on that day...the climb up from Big Pine I found the hardest..4000' climbing in 9 miles. The middle climb on Sunday...that one is almost a yawner...2500' in nine miles. The final one it almost 6200' of gain with some really steep pitches and a cool little section of single lane..


----------



## ericm979

The Everest Challenge is 3 times harder than the Death Ride. (I've done both a number of times). The climbing is tougher and the altitude is higher. Then you have to do it again the second day.

The Shasta Summit century is 139 miles and 16,500 feet. I haven't done it but I did do a race up Shasta, and that part at least is fun. I've heard it's a good ride.

I have never had a problem getting into the Death Ride even though I've not gotten a ticket during the official signup or forgotten about it 4 times out of the last 5 years. Tickets are not hard to come by on line. As the event nears more people realize that they are not up for it, or have something come up that prevents them from going.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

Levi's Gran Fondo is pretty darn nice. great riding terrain, awesome support, and a lot of people, so you always have company.

honestly... great ride.


----------



## Warble

I vote for climb to Kaiser, 155 miles ,13500ft climbing ,steep grades, usually hot, but excellant support and great people.


----------



## singlecross

Chico2000 said:


> I'm considering the D2R2 in 2012. Anyone here do it? This is in Western, Mass.
> Here's Red Kite Prayer's post about it.
> 2011 D2R2 : Red Kite Prayer
> 
> And the official D2R2 site.
> D2R2
> 
> Some D2R2 pics from Rapha site:
> Part 2 - Riding | Rapha


I've ridden it a couple of times. A great ride... must do.

singlecross


----------



## antonlove

*In the midwest*

I'm in the Chicago area. So I'll post some rides that I've had the pleasure of enjoying, but admittedly, they pale in comparison to the rides that others have posted. 

IL Tour De Farms in Dekalb, IL: The 1st day has a century option and the 2nd day you can ride up to 75 miles. Pretty flat ride. Very nice and well supported ride.

Insane Terrain Challenge in Blue Mound, WI: 12,400 feet of climbing in 121 miles. Great ride. Compared to this ride, all of my other rides are flat as a pancake. Until this ride, I never met a climb that made me want to get off my bike. The last climb on this ride is a brutal 3 miles long. (The cycling club that puts on this event also does a Horribly Hilly Hundred which I haven't done, but heard that it's a good ride.)

Harmon Hundred in Wilmot, WI: Ride options from 25 - 100 miles. The ride starts and ends at a high school. There is food for sale afterwards, but has showers afterwards. Loved the ride and had quite a bit of climbing after you hit the 60-70 mile mark. 

North Shore Century in Evanston, IL: Very flat and in good weather a good ride to try to test yourself against your best time. 108 miles of hammering. You ride from a northern suburb of Chicago to Kenosha, WI and back.

Apple Cider Century in Three Oaks, MI: There are a lot of distance options from about 15 miles to a century. Very well supported. There is all you can eat spaghetti when you're done. It was very rainy this year and the gravel roads made for bad road conditions. But the people were nice, and I enjoyed it. If you ever decide to do this ride, you have to sign up early as they limit the ride to 5000 cyclists.


----------



## ukbloke

ericm979 said:


> I have never had a problem getting into the Death Ride even though I've not gotten a ticket during the official signup or forgotten about it 4 times out of the last 5 years. Tickets are not hard to come by on line. As the event nears more people realize that they are not up for it, or have something come up that prevents them from going.


"*ATTENTION: 2012 DEATH RIDE*®* RIDER REGISTRATION WILL NO LONGER BE TRANSFERABLE."
*
Not any more - there are no registration transfers starting this year - see the front page and registration page. I think the idea is to cut down on people signing up without really committing to the ride and making a decision later. But I predict that it will still sell out on the same day. Presumably they will require matching ID with the registration details at pick-up.

If you want to ride the Death Ride route in an organized ride but without all the associated crap take a look at the Alta Alpina Challenge.


----------



## ericm979

ukbloke said:


> "*ATTENTION: 2012 DEATH RIDE*®* RIDER REGISTRATION WILL NO LONGER BE TRANSFERABLE."
> *


That blows. I think it's so the number of riders will be less but the income the same, resulting in higher profits. If they wanted to reduce the number of no shows they'd have the registration closer to the event. There's no need to have it seven months ahead.


ukbloke said:


> If you want to ride the Death Ride route in an organized ride but without all the associated crap take a look at the Alta Alpina Challenge.


I might do that one instead.


----------



## bigbill

I did Mt Mitchell a few times including the years before they moved it later in the season. I've finished in 100 degree heat and I've finished wearing a garbage bag in heavy wet snow. I've done the one day STP four times and anytime you spend 10+ hours on a bike, it's hard. In 2008, I did the Peninsula Century in Gig Harbor, WA as a preparation for STP and it was probably the hardest ride in years. 103 miles and just under 8K of climbing composed of short, steep hills. There were times in the last 20 miles when I thought my legs would quit on the double digit grades. 

IMHO, the hardmen (or women) of the sport are the ones who ride brevets. That is a whole new level of endurance to do those distances, especially the ones that are spread out over a weekend. The thought of riding ten hours a day for consecutive days is beyond me.


----------



## Stockli Boy

*La Marmotte*

My 2 cents: La Marmotte was the hardest thing I've done (much tougher than the Double-Triple Bypass) but well worth it, just to be able to say I've done it. Other good ones are the Iron Horse (not a century, but great), Moab Century is pretty tough, especially counter-clockwise. A buddy of mine did the Cent Cols Challenge, that sounds like a true leg-ripper, sort of like doing La Marmotte daily for 10 days. I'm not really sure if that's on my bucket list.


----------



## highroader

mitchell is a lot of fun...3 hours of non-stop climbing starting at mile 80. last year the 2 mile "break" about half way up greated me with sleet and wet roads. i've ridden tour das hugel 4 times, based on my finishing times hugel is more "ultimate".


----------



## jaelinfunk

horrible hundred clearmont, fl lots and lots and lots of bigg hills


----------



## Eyorerox

If you are mad
this should do it
Rapha Cent Cols Challenge - The Ultimate Sportive: A new ten-stage cyclosportive event for the serious amateur cyclist


----------



## poff

You can 2ble this one up I did this summer:
Bike Ride Profile | Col de la Croix de Fer and Alp D'Huez near Saint Jean De Maurienne | Times and Records | Strava

Alps are great! I also 2nd Everest Challenge! On my list in 2012 along with Pyrenees stages of the Tour.


----------



## Rogus

How about the "Lone Ranger" option in Wildest Ride in the West? 140 miles with 16,000 feet of climbing.


----------



## Winters

If Your Going to San Francisco, flowers in your hair or not, you should find time for riding Old La Honda. ... Stop by Alice's restaurant on Skyline. Then, over to Mt. Tam for a nice hill climb.

Save the Death Valley rides for another time.


----------



## miguel_angel

We are a Sports Association preparing our first Cycle event, Event From south to north of the Iberica Peninsula. This might be a challenge, as we are covering 1235 km in 8 days. I am posting a Thread in the Regional Ride Forum - other areas


----------



## JWRB

If you're willing to go up to the Mid Atlantic area there is the Diabolical Double in western MD. 125 miles with 15,000 feet of climbing. I did it for the first time last year and it was definitely a challenge. Garmin link from the ride Untitled by tombrcc at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Skimmy

*KOM events*

I have a good list of KOM events and related links but my post count must be 10 or greater in order to tell you what it is.

Just do a Google search for

eschimme Links for cyclists


----------



## Skimmy

I completed 5 passes one year but had to sell my spot another year. I've been thinking about doing the DR again this year but probably won't bother because of the policy change.


----------



## old'n'slow

For scenery, RAMROD (Ride Around Mt. Rainier in One Day) offers some amazing views along with some decent mileage/climbing - 152 miles and 10,000 feet.


----------



## janzen

We've recently completed the East Maui loop, aka the Haleakala Gran Fondo. We did the ride counterclockwise, starting and ending in Haiku. 170 km with 3000 meters of climbing.

I'm looking forward to doing the ride again in the near future.


----------



## M Ice

Great all around ride...scenery, climbs, etc. LotoJa Classic....rides very year on the second Saturday of September. Logan, Utah to Jackson Hole, Wyoming. 3 states, 206 miles, one day. About 8,000 feet of climb over three passes. Well organized, beautiful event.


----------



## Jaybo

The Maui rides are tough to beat. You just ride until you are beat! Some guy rode all of Maui in 24 hours a while back....it was on National Geographic or something. 

The West Maui loop is awesome with the backside almost void of cars because it is so narrow. Awesome freaking time...warm, smells great and the roads are incredible.


----------



## nOOky

The Brute in southwest Wisconsin is fun. It has 50/100/150/200k options. The 200k is relentless, no mountains, just 500 foot elevation gain steep climbs that get really old after a few hours in the saddle. One hill hits 24% for .4 miles, when you're tired and you look up that hill (which some people fall over sideways on) it's quite a sight.
http://spreetouring.com/


----------

